# Drugstore brand face highlighter?



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

Lately I've been intrigued by the idea of using a face highlighter. I just recently learning how to contour my cheekbones, and I'l like to experiment with highlighting before MAC's shape and sculpt collection comes out.

Does anyone have any specific drugstore products that they like to use for face highlighting? I have access to a CVS, Walgreens, and a store that sells NYX.

And while I'm at it, the way to highlight is to make a C shape around your temple, right?

Thanks so much!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 1, 2007)

Back in the day I used Revlon Skinlights (I believe its called) and they have about 3 differents shades if I recall correctly. I *hope* they aren't d/c otherwise I'd be giving useless info! lol. Anyways I think those will work great. The tube will last you forever since you only need alittle! Good luck!


----------



## mello (Dec 1, 2007)

The mosiac powdered blush in highlighter by NYX may work, but I have no idea what these things look like in real life, I've only seen a couple eyeshadows where I live lol
NYX's blush in natural also might work. 
Revlon's LE Golden Affair Blush could be good, too
uhmmm what else...
maybe even CoverGirl's trublend blush

HTH lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 1, 2007)

Revlon's skinlights was continued but there is a newer LE collection and it's called bare it all lotion I think. 

Physician's Formula has some as well.


----------

